# budmail



## vanslyke (Jul 24, 2008)

just ordered 14g of NYC Diesel and 14g of Sugar Shack.

anyone know anything about these??


----------



## NoobMaster (Jul 24, 2008)

what? You actually "ordered" 28 grams of bud?? holy shit! lol Although I wouldn't have the balls to do it myself, what site did you find it on?


----------



## littlekidlover (Jul 24, 2008)

budmails fucking great, everything i've ordered from them i've been totally impressed with. the arjans haze being my favouite so far. 

i just had a problem with my order and their customer service was exceptionally helpful and always replied within 24 hours. 

i'd highly suggest reading through their site before just writing it off - the risk is definitely minimal.


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 25, 2008)

yea budmail is the best out there. budbuddy and bestbud don't have anything near the product line that budmail has.
oh and the site is budmail.biz
and yea i agree with LKL, read over the FAQ's and all the info about ordering and shipping and all that before you do anything. they've got some pretty good discount buds right now actually, skunka berry. I also ordered a gram of the new KC Mango they have. looks really nice.


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 25, 2008)

What are their rules for shipping abroad? Im presuming they only post to countries where it is legal? Or not?


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 25, 2008)

I went to the site, they don't ship to USA, and you've got to register to log in and look at their stuff, so I created a bluff account so all of us can surf their menu without having it being a pain in our asses.

Username: [email protected]
Password: 1qaz2wsx

Um, if it doesn't work, let me know. And if this is against some rules, sorry, I didn't know. I'll delete this post if necessary.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And after my looking around, this seems like a pretty cool place. Good choice of top notch strains at reasonable prices. If I lived in Canada, I'm sure I'd give it two thumbs up.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

BM used to be good with decent prices and lots of different hash then they had prob,s and 1000,s dident get there mail some say they kept taking money with out enough weed to supply 

But if your going 2 use them still to the rules of fight club . do not talk about it they used to delete these posts i guess no 1 cares any more


----------



## littlekidlover (Jul 25, 2008)

CanPost weeds out drugs 
*Mail* workers getting sharp at detecting illegal shipments 

By KATHLEEN HARRIS, NATIONAL BUREAU CHIEF 

OTTAWA -- The pot's in the post. 

Canada's *mail* service has intercepted hundreds of illicit shipments of drugs, booze, weapons and cigarettes in the last 16 months, nabbing everything from Ecstasy en route to Happy Valley, Nfld., to magic mushrooms and marijuana bound for the west. 

Documents obtained by Sun Media under Access to Information show Canada Post inspectors discovered crack cocaine, knockoff Gucci bags and bottles of rum, whisky and vodka stuffed into parcels and illegally sent in the *mail* between January 2007 and May 2008. 

Nicole Lemire, spokeswoman for Canada Post, said employees are well-trained to detect contraband goods, using a variety of methods to spot dangerous and non-mailable items. But she would not divulge specifics. 

MUM ON SPECIFICS 

"It would be like telling people the combination to your safe, and the more people you tell the less effective it becomes," she said. 

Inspectors are always on the look-out for such things as traces of powder, a leaking substance or a certain odour. The lack of a return address or an incomplete recipient's address also raises eyebrows, she said. 

"When suspicions do arise, we work with appropriate authorities," she said. 

Non-mailable items include tobacco, firearms, perishable goods, animals, plants and material considered obscene. 

According to the lists obtained by Sun Media, packages with illicit items have been destined for big cities and small towns from coast to coast. Shipment sizes range from a few joints or bottles of booze to a large-scale drug haul worth $1 million. 

But the most common illicit shipments contain pot. 

Pot activist and Cannabis Culture magazine publisher Marc Emery believes the seized stashes represent a tiny part of the weed moving through the postal service. 

He said many Canada Post employees turn a blind eye to the contents, while senders are getting more clever about how to disguise the weed. 

"I think the amount of marijuana going through the *mail* is dramatically higher than it ever has been," he said. 

Unless they are a legal supplier of medicinal marijuana, senders usually use bogus return addresses and store the goods in plastic containers and vacuum sealing to elude detection. Canada Post is the transport mode of choice, since courier companies require signatures, Emery said. 

"Unless you really believe your legal rights can be upheld in court, you should avoid signing anything," he said. "Once you start signing things, you are leaving a paper trail from who's sending it and receiving it." 

APPROVAL NEEDED 

Canada Post does not carry out routine inspections and can not open any package without the approval of a senior postal inspector. Suspect packages removed from the normal *mail* stream are sent to one of two "undeliverable *mail* offices" in Toronto or Nova Scotia, while illegal items are turned over to police. 

On one on-line forum, writers trade tips on how to safely disguise weed in the *mail*, including wrapping in duct tape then sprinkling in powder and dipping in candle wax. Another recommends packing in coffee beans to mask the smell of marijuana. 

Lawyer Eugene Oscapella said some people likely choose *mail* because it's cheaper and easier than other methods like personal delivery or hiring mules. 

"People use many methods of transporting drugs, and there's no reason to think people wouldn't *mail* it," he said. 

http://www.torontosun.com/News/Canada/2008/07/04/6061696-sun.html


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 25, 2008)

yea i don't know if i like the idea of a public account...that's just bringing wayyy too much attention


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Getting weed mailed to your house is a crazy thing to do .. If you do do it and get caught . be a man and take it ..... If you cant do the time , Then dont do the crime,,


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 25, 2008)

hmm...i wonder what happens when people are legally having bud delivered because they have a medical license. some compassion clubs deliver...cuz if i was a person legally ordering and my mail was turned over to the cops...i would be fuming...lol somebody would be getting suspended without pay for sure...haha


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

yea alot of the customers they have are medi-users. lots of the reviews on the site are from people with pain from arthritis, back pain, glaucoma, I've even seen a few ADHD medi-marijuana users. and having pot delivered to your house isn't so crazy. maybe if u live in the states it is. but not here. i've been caught by the cops with pot on me twice and both times they just confiscated it and sent me on my way. the 1st time it was only 4grams but the 2nd was almost a ho and they still didnt book me. gotta love canada!!


----------



## nguyai (Jul 26, 2008)

is this weed or weed subsitute


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 26, 2008)

I must say that I thought it was crazy getting seeds sent to my house but now straight Marijuana?.


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

everybody that lives in the states...it is crazy, that is why they don't deliver to you. your laws and law enforcement officers show no leniency to people with even a small amount of pot or even paraphernalia.
and if u've ever ordered from these guys before you'd know it's pretty much impossible for anyone to suspect that the packages contain pot. i've never been able to smell anything from outside the package. but when u open it up...make sure your inside...lol.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

vcrew.gambit said:


> I went to the site, they don't ship to USA, and you've got to register to log in and look at their stuff, so I created a bluff account so all of us can surf their menu without having it being a pain in our asses.
> 
> Username: [email protected]
> Password: 1qaz2wsx
> ...


the username n that didnt work mate, shame i wanted to check the prices, do they deliver to UK does anyone know?


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

they do deliver to uk.


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 26, 2008)

berbonber said:


> the username n that didnt work mate, shame i wanted to check the prices, do they deliver to UK does anyone know?


Really? Odd, it works for me just fine. Does anyone else have any problems with it?


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

vcrew.gambit said:


> Really? Odd, it works for me just fine. Does anyone else have any problems with it?


Aye? maybe i just typed it wrong, il try again 

They deliver to UK too man thats sweet, no more buying from street dealers


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

I just copied and pasted the username and password but still it says that there is no match for that email and/or password, are you signed into it at the moment that might be the problem


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 26, 2008)

berbonber said:


> I just copied and pasted the username and password but still it says that there is no match for that email and/or password, are you signed into it at the moment that might be the problem


That could be but if you want a working login just make one I mean it is not like you will get in trouble for making a login because unless you are looking at kiddy porn you will be fine I mean it is not like you are ordering it the Marijuana but if you were then it is a whole different story.


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

hushmail is an amazing email account to have anyways. it's completely secure and private. and free!


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

I just became a member of budmail and fuck me its expensive 80 dollars for a quarter of 'premium bad' translates to £40 well actually thats pretty decent since its delivered and will actually be 7 grams but some of the products are way too pricey for me.

Seems like a pretty big risk too, £40 for some weed that might not even show up


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

yea it's expensive. but worth it. the bud is some of the best anywhere and the counts are always over. my last order was for 14g and i weighed it at home when i got it and it was 14.4
and in the 3 years i've been ordering i've never had a shipment not arrive...althought i live in canada, i don't know if that makes a difference, probably.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah 100% success rate? That sounds promising then, do you know anything about this E-currency?


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

nope. i send cash


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

no mail order marijuana talk. sorry.


----------

